# 3 Gallon deco



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I figured I would share here my Deco kit I got for Christmas. I jsut started it so no corals or anything yet. Going to get my CUC today for it!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice little setup! Are you going to add more rock?
What are your coral plans? What kind of lighting is that?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am planning on getting a goby a little one coral i really dont know and i think the light is PC. And no more rock I decided that lol my tank has already cycled


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

just giving some friendly advice please don't get a fish for that tank, or for that matter even corals.

you need to do alot more research before you start into SW.

3g is going to be extremely unstable, you will need to top up at least once if not twice a day cause of evap.

it will be extremely difficult to keep the levels within safe parameters.

I suggest you take your time and research first before jumping into something that will very likely crash.

so take your time it can somtimes take a few months before people even add corals cause the tank needs time to cycle and such


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I have been researching since July. My tank has already cycled diff tans take diff times to cycle. My rock was sitting in a tank for 6 months. Also fish can live in this tank. I only have to top off every week. Corals will be ok and a fish ehre is a link. NR I go to them for every thing. http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=74703&hl=lgreen


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Some "friendly advice" once again...

I wouldn't suggest putting "nearly" anything in a 3 gallon tank. Though there are species of goby out there (like clowns) that stay relatively small, they're still not suited for your tank. Stick with a pico tank.
Nano-reef.com, just like reefcentral, is full of know-it-alls that shove clownfish in a 5 gallon tank, and hate people who tell them otherwise.
Corals, it depends. When posting in the sw section, it helps to be specific. Otherwise you leave a bad impression. A little clamp-on pc lighting will probably get you as far as mushrooms, and types of zoanthids. 
I would add maybe some smaller shrimp like bumblebees, sexy shrimp, and a few soft corals... but nothing more.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well that s what I was puting in there shrooms and zoes also I got some snails today


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Thought I would do a little update on my deco. Selling soon so prob last pics then getting a new planted tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That definately looks too small for a damsel.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya he is going to a 55 soon. In the pic eh looks bigger. He is less then an inch. and about half an inch tall. But what do you think about the shot weer i got him and the 3 snails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

The shot with himn and the snails...a little blurry, also can see the reflection of the camera...

What happened to the goby idea?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well they didn't have a goby when i went so I decided to get this little guy. No the shot I am talking about has the 3 snails and the fish behind them. There was no flash ether prob the light behind me. Well I can't wait to sell it some one emailed me and asked for pics on craigslist. hopefully she/ he buys it


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I am happy to say the tank is still going strong and no probs will water parms. At all just got an algae that poped up when I changed filters (old one died) But everything is awesome in it upgrading to a 10 soon with MH lights on it so hopefully everything turns out great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

I highly doubt that light is strong enough to sustain most photosynthetic corals. How many watts is it?
With the amount of evaporation present in such a small tank, there is no way you can get away with weekly top offs. I can barely get away with weekly top offs in my 150 gallon reef.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ricker said:


> Well I am happy to say the tank is still going strong and no probs will water parms. At all just got an algae that poped up when I changed filters (old one died) But everything is awesome in it upgrading to a 10 soon with MH lights on it so hopefully everything turns out great.


I say if you go with a 10 consider t5. MH help with projecting light to the bottom of the tank and with a 10 gallon there really is no need. T5 bulbs last for 2 years, consume little enegery, and are cooler which is always good with a small tank. I plan on doing a 10g soon as a shroom tank. 

On a different note I wish this was in the sw section for that is the only section i typically look at.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> I highly doubt that light is strong enough to sustain most photosynthetic corals. How many watts is it?
> With the amount of evaporation present in such a small tank, there is no way you can get away with weekly top offs. I can barely get away with weekly top offs in my 150 gallon reef.


Yes, I do a top off every week I don't lose less then half in inch of water. I only have 2 corals a zoa and a blue spotted mushroom. it is an 18w light i think compact not sure or pc. It is stock with the deco. Everything is living good corals are happy. 


> I say if you go with a 10 consider t5. MH help with projecting light to the bottom of the tank and with a 10 gallon there really is no need. T5 bulbs last for 2 years, consume little enegery, and are cooler which is always good with a small tank. I plan on doing a 10g soon as a shroom tank.


Thanks man do you know any T5HO lights that would fit a 10g? Although I saw a cool tank today kinda like a nano cube. Can't remember name of it. But it was pretty cool looking might get that . All I know is deff upgrading soon.


----------

